# Confused!!



## Bellefire (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi,

We've been trying to conceive for 6 years, and are now waiting for me to lose some more weight before we can start on chlomid. Anyway, my period is once again late, 12 days this time, and I've had no signs of starting it. I normally get spots, irritable, fuzzy belly etc. I don't normally bother, but I've driven to the chemist today and bought 2 pregnancy tests. Ive just done the first, and there's a bold line to say the test was done right, and another faint line in the box too. I asked hubby to have a look, just in case I was imagining it, but it's definitely there! Now I have no clue what to do. I never expected it to be there. I've convinced myself its just an error with the test or something. Anyone else had the same thing?? When's the best time to do the other test? I'm really confused. I daren't even let myself begin to think it could be positive.


----------



## helenlouisey (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow Bellefire, it sounds like you're pregnant, it's very rare to have a false positive. What brand of test did you use ? (some are more sensitive than others) Are you monitoring your cycle? If so do you know how many DPO you are?  If you can bare to wait I would probably wait a couple of days and do another test with first morning urine, as it sounds like you did the test today in the middle of the day, when your urine may not be that strong, due to drinking more during the day than night time, and also going to the toilet more often.

Best of luck


----------



## Bellefire (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks for your reply.

i used a suresign test. It says it can be used 4 days before your period is due. I have been watching my cycle for a long time now, but even with that, I don't know DPO as I don't normally ovulate. But, according to the data, I should have begun ovulating on the 26th Sept. This can't be taken as accurate though. I tested today about 5.45pm. I am going to do the other test in the morning I think, and see what that comes up with. I'm a little in shock to be honest!


----------



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

Bellefire I hope you get a positive this morning too.

I'm in exactly the same confused position as you.  My AF is now 6 days late which never happens and I just assumed it was due to all the drugs I've had in my body this year.  I've felt like AF will appear at any time and I've had brown spotting but for some strange reason I decided to take a test last night - wasn't really expecting it to change so forgot about it for half an hour and when I went back to it there was definitely a 2nd line.  Decided it must be an evap line so tested again this morning.  Again a faint (but definitely there) 2nd line within the time limit this time.

This next bit might sound mad but I woke DH up and asked him to take a test too   I thought the tests might be faulty and if DH's wee made a 2nd line appear I'd know it was a dodgy test.  His test was negative (which is good on lots of different levels   ) but I still refuse to believe my positive although DH has admitted he's feeling a bit excited about it.


----------



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you winsome   

I dived out this morning to buy a digital test and after avoiding the loo all morning (couldn't wait until tomorrow morning's FMU) I've just done the test and it says Pregnant 1-2 weeks.  It seemed to take an age to come up and considering I'm 1 week late I'm wondering if I should really be showing 2-3 weeks by now.

Oh well I'm not going to get too carried away just yet but how nice is it to know we CAN get pregnant naturally after all these years trying   

Have you tested again yet Bellefire?


----------



## Bellefire (Jun 22, 2011)

hi 

sorry, yes. been in a daze all day.
2nd test, and a digital test have both come back positive! so that's 3 altogether. the digital said 1 - 2 weeks too, and also seemed to take forever to come up!
can't believe it. it's so surreal. we never imagined we'd be in this position, especially after so long! just keeping everything crossed now that  it all goes ok!! trying not to get too carried away, as its only early days, but it's nice to know that i've finally started ovulating 

congratulations cosmicgirl!!!


----------



## Mrs B (was Mrs B to be) (Dec 4, 2009)

Congratulations ladies!! Wonderful surprise natural bfp's


----------



## hanibabes (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow that has just made me so happy for you both about your BFPs!!!  Has cheered me up as feeling low today!!!


----------

